

Schmidt on Nokia: "We would have loved that they had chosen Android" - gspyrou
http://www.mobilemarketingmagazine.com/content/schmidt-nokia-we-would-have-loved-they-had-chosen-android

======
brudgers
In the enterprise - which is where the Nokia-Microsoft collaboration is
targeted - the ability to treat user data with more confidentiality than
Google is typically structured to provide is a huge advantage for Nokia.
Ultimately, Google is a company focused on consumers and that is not fully
compatible with Nokia's interests in being part of the enterprise technology
suite.

Essentially, the choice between Android and WP7 for Nokia is a choice between
the impact of their respective revenue models on Nokia's customers. From a B2B
standpoint, the Android model only works if Google can directly monetize
Nokia's customers into a revenue stream. Microsoft's more traditional OEM
model allows Nokia a greater degree of control over customer experience.

That may be one of the problems with Android which Nokia chose to avoid.
Although advertising which extends content can add to the user experience (for
example in the old print DDJ, an ad for a compiler). That's not what Google's
advertising model delivers. The Google advertising model is largely
independent of the editorial content of a page whenever they have access to
individual data - It's focus is on individual user behavior and history linked
to IP address and browser signature and delivering ROI to advertisers not
publishers. Has any publisher ever claimed that Google ads improve the user
experience of their website?

~~~
tzs
If Nokia had went with Android, I don't see why Nokia would care about
Google's revenue stream. Couldn't Nokia toss out the monetized Google apps
that come with Android and replace them with Nokia's own apps?

~~~
brudgers
The integration with Google is part of the appeal of Android for consumers. If
Nokia has to develop its own App ecosystem, they could just stick with Symbian
(or MeeGo) - in other words they would have exactly the same technical
workload without the market differentiation Symbian provides.

Google's revenue stream is relevant because of the IP issues associated with
Davlik. Google does not necessarily need to vigorously defend Oracle's lawsuit
and Oracle might not pass up an agreement which left phone manufacturer's
footing the bill for IP infringement.

------
masklinn
Duh... in other news, water is wet.

